# Just about had enough!!



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

A couple of days ago I posted that I was making beanies for wine/spirit bottles from a pattern I found on RAVELRY. Using the Magic Loop method; I think I have mastered the process and am ready to move on to making a baby's beanie on circular needles I purchased a whole bunch of circular needles from China - bamboo and clear tubing had to superglue the tube back on when making the beanies . Now, for the baby's beanie I have cast on 72 stitches on 16 inch needles they are not bunched up by any means I started the first row and the cord is bending near the end of the needle!! I'm almost over circular knitting before I've started!! Could you please tell me based on the above if I'm doing anything obviously wrong  thank you.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds like you have inferior needles. I have Chiogoo and Addi clicks and haven't had those problems.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

If you have fine yarn on small needles, you may not have enough stitches to work comfortably: http://www.knitworld.co.nz/lengths-of-circular-needles-available-and-minimum-numbers-of-stitches-required/


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think it is you, but possibly the needles you purchased.

You should have no trouble knitting a baby hat on a 16" needle with 72 stitches unless you are using very fine yarn (fingering weight might be too fine)

I know that for Magic Loop they are constantly discussing the "right" type of cord with each having their own opinions.

For knitting in the round on a circular without using a long cord, you shouldn't have a problem.

I know others have complained about the affordable (cheap) bamboo needles from China. It pays to do a SEARCH here on KP on any product before you buy it. Knitting in the round on a circular needle is something most of us do on a regular basis.... You shouldn't have a problem mastering this WITH a good tool.

Good luck!


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Please don't give up. You are just getting started, and you've come so far. Knitting needles, straight, DP or circular are tools. Knitters are all different, and we all have our preferences.
I have all sorts of needles, because I like to knit an array of stuff. I have addis, and some inexpensive circulars, as well as numerous dps. Each and every one has a use and a purpose.
There is no miracle knitting needle. I am a fickle knitter so I like to mix things up.
However, there are many knitters who swear by a certain brand, or type of needle.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

its not you, it is that those needles are inferior quality.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't think those are very good quality needles, I'm sorry you spent your money on them. Some good brands of interchangeables that you can depend on are Addi Click, KnitPicks, Knitter's Pride, Deborah Norville, DyakCraft (pricey but wonderful), HiyaHiya and ChiaoGoo. You can buy any of these with confidence. KnitPicks has especially good customer service from what I have seen. There will be as many opinions of what's best as there are knitters on KP! :lol: 
If you can, go to the local yarn store (NOT the big box) and try out some different kinds of needles. Best of luck to you, don't be discouraged. It's not you, it's those cheap needles.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

junk needles trash them get yourself a good set
don't give up circulars are addicting


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Those darn needles ugh don't give up Please


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your responses. AmyKnits - I am using Sugar 'n Creme (10 ply) but the stitches are very strained; to say the least. Here in this part of Australia we have two haberdashery shops both stock only 1 brand each of needles one is Sullivan's and the other has escaped me. Unfortunately we do not have anywhere near the yarn shops, yarn and equipment as you guys have in the US and Canada Thanks for the brands recommended everyone will definitely check them out on line Thank goodness I had good ol' superglue on hand to repair my needle!!! The worst money I've ever spent


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope everything gets better on your end and I wish you guys had a lot more shops in Australia that way you don't have to pay so much money for shipping. Good luck and I wish you the best


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like you should have brought better quality circular needles.I suggest you buy some new needles and try them,keep practicing but don't give up. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a set of Tunisian crochet hooks with long cables bought from China. They are rubbish. Every so often, within a project, I have to superglue the cords.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

I bought some Addi circs fromLoveknitting
https://www.loveknitting.com/

They have a great selection and I think the postage was only around $8. 
They are based in the UK but deliver here to Oz as well.


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> I bought some Addi circs fromLoveknitting
> https://www.loveknitting.com/
> 
> They have a great selection and I think the postage was only around $8.
> They are based in the UK but deliver here to Oz as well.


Also they are so very helpful when dealing with queries etc I use this company all the time. Good luck in your quest and do not give up.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

As others have stated, it might be your needles.
I am new to knitting with circular needles as of this year, but have been very happy with my new ChiaoGoo needles that I purchased on line from Handsome Fibers. They are also sold on Amazon and Ebay in all sizes and types.
I just finished knitting the endless vest and a pair of socks using the ChiaoGoo stainless steel needles with no needle problems. It might be worth looking into buying new needles.
.

http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-Regular-RED-Circular-Knitting-Needles_p_20.html


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't give up, invest in a higher quality needle. It will make all the difference.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I buy circulars from e-bay and I get the stainless ones with metal wires. The don't twist, bunch up or come apart.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

When I first started knitting, I bought a set of those needles. They are basically garbage. Buying better quality needles is important. There are inexpensive better quality needles but the bamboo needles with the hollow tube are not worth the money you paid. Sorry.

These needles are 47" and inexpensive. They re not bad needles for the price. You can do magic lope with them because of their length. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/13Pcs-120cm-Stainless-Steel-Circular-Knitting-Needles-Crochet-Hook-Size-6-18-/141193574449?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20dfcaf831


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmmm-guess I'm in the minority here but I have some circular needles (bamboo) from China and have had absolutely no problems with them. Have also loaned several to some of my 'students' and they love them. 
I do believe there is a learning curve with all needles, straights, dpns, circulars, and time and patience are a key ingredient.

Also, the yarn you said you are using, Sugar and Creme, is difficult for a beginner- in my opinion. Perhaps trying a different type yarn would help.

 :thumbup:


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You can buy premium quality needles on eBay, too. I like the Hiya Hiya sharp stainless steel interchangeables. They have a flexible swivel cord and are great for magic loop. If you have a limited budget, the inexpensive bamboo double point needles found on eBay can be used to make hats in the round or in the round projects of any type.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

boobooka said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I was making beanies for wine/spirit bottles from a pattern I found on RAVELRY. Using the Magic Loop method; I think I have mastered the process and am ready to move on to making a baby's beanie on circular needles I purchased a whole bunch of circular needles from China - bamboo and clear tubing had to superglue the tube back on when making the beanies . Now, for the baby's beanie I have cast on 72 stitches on 16 inch needles they are not bunched up by any means I started the first row and the cord is bending near the end of the needle!! I'm almost over circular knitting before I've started!! Could you please tell me based on the above if I'm doing anything obviously wrong  thank you.


Yes. You bought cheap needles of poor quality. Wasted the money. You are far better off buying a good quality needle, that will last your lifetime and probably the lifetime of your grand children!! And they don't have to be expensive, either. There are a lot of good quality needles at reasonable prices, and most carry some form of warrantee that if they do break with normal use, they will be replaced.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Before you dump your cheap needles. Google "how to make circular needles" You can use the tips you have and using heavy fishing line or weed eater line. Just a thought!.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, sounds like bad needles. Are you able to get a different brand where you live?


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have Susan Bates, from years ago, Knit Picks and Hiya Hiya circulars. Never have had a problem with them. I think you must have gotten a bad batch of needles.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

I knit everything on circular needles and I only use Addi clic needles (unless the needle is smaller than 3mm in which case I use Addi circular needles.) Top quality, no problems and a secure system. Good old German engineering I guess. 

I fear you have got some duff needles. Addi are by no means cheap, probably even more expensive in America but by golly they are worth it.


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

I have some bamboo circular needles and KnitPicks. Look for a sale on the KnitPicks-- they're great. I have to be more careful using the bamboo circulars to avoid the problem you described. 
Once in awhile you can find interchangeable circulars at a good price on eBay.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Get rid of those inferior needles. The "affordable" ones from China are just plain junk.
Order yourself a good set if you can afford it.
I have Knitpicks and they are great to use.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

boobooka said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses. AmyKnits - I am using Sugar 'n Creme (10 ply) but the stitches are very strained; to say the least. Here in this part of Australia we have two haberdashery shops both stock only 1 brand each of needles one is Sullivan's and the other has escaped me. Unfortunately we do not have anywhere near the yarn shops, yarn and equipment as you guys have in the US and Canada Thanks for the brands recommended everyone will definitely check them out on line Thank goodness I had good ol' superglue on hand to repair my needle!!! The worst money I've ever spent


Birch is the other brand we have here in Oz. I just purchased a set of Addi Click Long Tip Lace needles. (Sigh!!! Love them). I ordered them online from LoveKnitting, a fantastic company in the UK and as the needle set was over $80 the delivery was free. You can also buy fixed circular needles separately which is what I initially did to see how I liked doing Magic Loop. So sorry you wasted your money on those inferior needles. Oh well, we live and learn, don't we?


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought the Chia Goo needles that ends turn down and they did the same to me. I just got pair of socks done and the needles fray at the join. I am very disappointed with these needles and will try for a refund. I bought 5 needles that are unusable. Going back to KNitPIcks


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Hi why don't you buy on line from Spotlight
Or Lincraft all there stock needles are
Good to use. I'm in Australia and most of
My needles are from Spotlight. 
I have been using circular needles for 
Nearly twenty years once you get used to
Them you will want to use nothing else. 
If it's a bit awkward start on the dpns till
You get going then transfer over. Good luck.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't think it is you, it's the needles.

I don't have expensive needles, just Boye or Susan Bates and never had a problem with any of them. Have them for a lot of years and when I am able to knit I use circulars for all of my knitting.

So you don't need to spend a lot on needles, if you don't want to buy a whole set get one in the sizes you mostly use.

Don't give up.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

You may be using too fine a yarn for the size needles you are using. Do the stitches seem to be stretched out across the cord?


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

If you are using sz 16 and very fine yarn, you may notice the stitches are separating across the cord. If it is for a newborn, you may need to use a sz 12 needle if you want to knit in the round. It is also the same if you are doing Magic Loop and your needle is not a 36 or 40", the cord will sometimes bend. What size yarn are you using?


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I also have the bamboo needles from China and this happened to me as well. I just superglued them back together. In future, I will get the different lengths and thicknesses of tubing that they have in the aquarium shops for the fish filters, I think these would be just as good for the cables. Don't throw out the bamboo tips, just get a better tubing for them.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I had used metal circs and moved to bamboo circs, my son was forever fixing my bamboo circs. I always use the cheaper versions when I change things to see how they work out...but this put me off buying the more expensive ones. So, I've stuck to my metal circs.



boobooka said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I was making beanies for wine/spirit bottles from a pattern I found on RAVELRY. Using the Magic Loop method; I think I have mastered the process and am ready to move on to making a baby's beanie on circular needles I purchased a whole bunch of circular needles from China - bamboo and clear tubing had to superglue the tube back on when making the beanies . Now, for the baby's beanie I have cast on 72 stitches on 16 inch needles they are not bunched up by any means I started the first row and the cord is bending near the end of the needle!! I'm almost over circular knitting before I've started!! Could you please tell me based on the above if I'm doing anything obviously wrong  thank you.


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

With such a small number of stitches I always prefer to use double pointed needles.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe you should buy the one needle needed for the baby hat instead of investing in an entire interchangeable set. I have an interchangeable set that I love, but I knitted several things on needles purchased for the project. When I decided to buy an interchangeable set, it seemed like a natural progression. IMHO


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I buy those cheapies and love them! If the needle bends, I have so many that I either choose another or just use it anyway. I finally did break one while working the other day. Tossed it and got another. I probably have 4 sets -- maybe 5. I have other better needles and never use them. My knit picks harmonies have stiff cables, so I don't use them.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

boobooka said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I was making beanies for wine/spirit bottles from a pattern I found on RAVELRY. Using the Magic Loop method; I think I have mastered the process and am ready to move on to making a baby's beanie on circular needles I purchased a whole bunch of circular needles from China - bamboo and clear tubing had to superglue the tube back on when making the beanies . Now, for the baby's beanie I have cast on 72 stitches on 16 inch needles they are not bunched up by any means I started the first row and the cord is bending near the end of the needle!! I'm almost over circular knitting before I've started!! Could you please tell me based on the above if I'm doing anything obviously wrong  thank you.


Unfortunately, the thing that is wrong is the needles. Those tubular cables on the needles are not great... I started sock knitting with that type of needle. Inexpensive...and not even worth the price. 
As you have already learned...not good at staying together...next any stress on the needle/cable area will cause the tubular cable to tear just at the back of the needle.

Second If you are working a babies beanie a 16" cord is not going to work for very long...as the cord is not nearly long enough for Magic Loop and too long for a small hat without putting enough stress on that section of the cord to cause the tear I mentioned in first paragraph.

If you do plan on continuing circular knitting, I strongly suggest getting a few interchangeable needle tips, in the sizes you use most, and a cable or two in a 40" length... You would be able to knit any size round object, hat, socks, sleeves, even I cord...using a 40" circular with the Magic Loop technique. ChiaoGoo interchangeable needles are not too expenisve when purchased individually (pricey in the set) ... cords also. www.handsomefibers.com sells them as well as Knitter's Pride interchangeable needles which are a bit less expensive...but in my opinion less desirable due to needle sizes available (nothing smaller than US 4 in the interchangeable).
Jane


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I bought that set of needles a number of years ago. I was not happy with the way the work slid on the needles.

I ended up spending more and have a mixed bag of Addi ixed circulars, ChiaoGoo lace in the small sizes to make socks two at a time, and lucked into finding an almost complete set of Harmony Interchangeables at a rummage for a really good price. I like the ChiaoGoo fixed size the best. Making socks is a pleasure with them. I ended up getting rid of the bamboo ones with the fish tank tube connecters.



boobooka said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I was making beanies for wine/spirit bottles from a pattern I found on RAVELRY. Using the Magic Loop method; I think I have mastered the process and am ready to move on to making a baby's beanie on circular needles I purchased a whole bunch of circular needles from China - bamboo and clear tubing had to superglue the tube back on when making the beanies . Now, for the baby's beanie I have cast on 72 stitches on 16 inch needles they are not bunched up by any means I started the first row and the cord is bending near the end of the needle!! I'm almost over circular knitting before I've started!! Could you please tell me based on the above if I'm doing anything obviously wrong  thank you.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

boobooka said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I was making beanies for wine/spirit bottles from a pattern I found on RAVELRY. Using the Magic Loop method; I think I have mastered the process and am ready to move on to making a baby's beanie on circular needles I purchased a whole bunch of circular needles from China - bamboo and clear tubing had to superglue the tube back on when making the beanies . Now, for the baby's beanie I have cast on 72 stitches on 16 inch needles they are not bunched up by any means I started the first row and the cord is bending near the end of the needle!! I'm almost over circular knitting before I've started!! Could you please tell me based on the above if I'm doing anything obviously wrong  thank you.


If you have the same set I do,it is a flaw with the tubing on the needle. I had to train myself to move the yarn up more carfully. I have the same problem with the flexible crochet hooks I just purchased. They use the same type of tubing. I think it is just a bit too soft. It works very well with slippery yarn, and light weight yarn. But with worsted or acrylic , it can cause a problem. I have had to re glue a couple of ends, even had one break right at the needle end because it kept bending when I moved the yarn. Rethink how you move your yarn around.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

boobooka said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses. AmyKnits - I am using Sugar 'n Creme (10 ply) but the stitches are very strained; to say the least. Here in this part of Australia we have two haberdashery shops both stock only 1 brand each of needles one is Sullivan's and the other has escaped me. Unfortunately we do not have anywhere near the yarn shops, yarn and equipment as you guys have in the US and Canada Thanks for the brands recommended everyone will definitely check them out on line Thank goodness I had good ol' superglue on hand to repair my needle!!! The worst money I've ever spent


The yarn only says it all!! Cotton is hard to knit with, just finished a dish rag last week and have a hole in my index finger from the needle and I used knitters pride!


----------



## Hoppe (Mar 17, 2014)

Its not you its the needles, get rid of them. Good quality needles last a lifetime and are well worth the money. I love working on circular needles..... good luck


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

It's definitely the needles. I ordered 2 of these a couple of years ago and never used them once! Checked the size and ...... two different sizes on the same needle. Never again; you get what you pay for.

Neenie


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

boobooka said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I was making beanies for wine/spirit bottles from a pattern I found on RAVELRY. Using the Magic Loop method; I think I have mastered the process and am ready to move on to making a baby's beanie on circular needles I purchased a whole bunch of circular needles from China - bamboo and clear tubing had to superglue the tube back on when making the beanies . Now, for the baby's beanie I have cast on 72 stitches on 16 inch needles they are not bunched up by any means I started the first row and the cord is bending near the end of the needle!! I'm almost over circular knitting before I've started!! Could you please tell me based on the above if I'm doing anything obviously wrong  thank you.


Your mistake was in buying needles from China which had those tubular cords. I bought them, too, and quickly threw them out. I didn't even give them to The Open Door Mission here in Omaha or to Goodwill...just threw them out! (And you have no idea how hard it is for me to throw something out if I feel there is still a use for it....for someone!)

Knitting should be a joy. I learned to knit when I was 4 years old. Next month I will be 80 years old next month and knitting is *still* my favorite thing to do. If it's not enjoyable there is something wrong. In this case the answer is simple. Get better knitting needles. I love ChiaoGoo circular knitting needles and they are not terribly expensive. Try the, you'll like them!

And happy knitting!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> If you have fine yarn on small needles, you may not have enough stitches to work comfortably: http://www.knitworld.co.nz/lengths-of-circular-needles-available-and-minimum-numbers-of-stitches-required/


Nice chart thanks for posting!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I bought those needles from Ebay too and they are not very good. But don't throw them away. Use them for stitch holders, if you need your new good needles for another project. I'm always robbing from Peter to pay Paul when it comes to needles.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Its the bamboo needles from China. I had bamboo and they were horrible.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think it's the needles at all. I have many of the bamboo circs from China and have had no problems. You did say your stitches are very strained. Cotton doesn't help the matter any either. You will soon need to switch to magic loop anyway, so why not start out that way with a longer cable? The bend in the pliable tubing won't have any long lasting effect on the needles for other projects, as it's so maleable. It will just go back to normal for next time. I have done many magic loop projects with these needles with success, so don't give up just yet.


----------



## lizziebelle68 (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought some of those needles also and the tubing is much to large.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

ncowie said:


> I don't think it's the needles at all. I have many of the bamboo circs from China and have had no problems. You did say your stitches are very strained. Cotton doesn't help the matter any either. You will soon need to switch to magic loop anyway, so why not start out that way with a longer cable? The bend in the pliable tubing won't have any long lasting effect on the needles for other projects, as it's so maleable. It will just go back to normal for next time. I have done many magic loop projects with these needles with success, so don't give up just yet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

boobooka said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I was making beanies for wine/spirit bottles from a pattern I found on RAVELRY. Using the Magic Loop method; I think I have mastered the process and am ready to move on to making a baby's beanie on circular needles I purchased a whole bunch of circular needles from China - bamboo and clear tubing had to superglue the tube back on when making the beanies . Now, for the baby's beanie I have cast on 72 stitches on 16 inch needles they are not bunched up by any means I started the first row and the cord is bending near the end of the needle!! I'm almost over circular knitting before I've started!! Could you please tell me based on the above if I'm doing anything obviously wrong  thank you.


Poor quality tools make ANY job harder, even for an expert, and you're trying to learn a new technique, so don't give up because of the glitches!
The money a craftsperson spends for quality tools is never wasted. The most challenging work goes smoother with them. Of course, I know that money can be an obstacle. I had to use cheap ndls for YEARS when the kiddles were young.  
Now, that the Big Guy has gifted me with a set of ADDI's, I'm over the moon!
Listen to the very sensible advice to try different brands and types of ndls. I'm sure you will find one that suits you to a T. 
Watch for special promotions and sales and check the Classifieds here on KP. U may get the ndls you can love for less than a LYS will charge.
Don't lose heart! Keep on keepin' on! :thumbup:


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link Hilary4. That is very helpful. I've printed it and added it to my other tips and tricks. :thumbup:


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Are you trying to do magic loop on 16-inch needles? If so, you need a longer cord and NOT one with a plastic tube.

I have both expensive needles, cheap American/European made needles and cheap Chinese made needles. All knit well except any that have the large plastic tubing. The yarn seems to hang up on those.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Agree, possibly your needles. Have been using bamboo circs, same ones, for years and have never had to glue them back together. They are just the Clover brand.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Boobooka, don't give up. I use to use the 8" bamboo circs (for socks, sleeves, baby hats). They were the only brand at the time in 8". They constantly broke. I now use hiyhiya and Audi brands and love them. When I first started knitting the only kind I could buy were the Susan Bates plastic circs (larger sizes). Still use them after 30 years. Make sure there are enough stitches to use a 16". Maybe a shorter circ would work better.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I've been buying and using Clover made in Japan for years without problem.
You get what you pay for!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

You just need to know your needles limitations... I glanced at the comments left already and I know Amy mentioned what you can do with certain needle types..

I got my bamboo needles from eknittingneedles.com and the cable will bend if you don't move your work along carefully .. you can't just shove it up and expect it to move along you have to mess with it to see what you need to do to advance your stitches and be careful.. Not all of mine do this.. mostly just the size 5 (US) its because I was not careful and I put the kink in it giving it that memory..

This is no different that any other issue with any other needle.. they all have their quirks... if you want to continue using them then you need to learn to advance your yarn so you don't have that issue.. just slow down a little, knitting isn't a race ...

also eknittingneedles.com have better cords and better connections now... I'm not sure what or where you got yours but you could try them and opt for the ones with out the tube cords..


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

ncowie said:


> I don't think it's the needles at all. I have many of the bamboo circs from China and have had no problems. You did say your stitches are very strained. Cotton doesn't help the matter any either. You will soon need to switch to magic loop anyway, so why not start out that way with a longer cable? The bend in the pliable tubing won't have any long lasting effect on the needles for other projects, as it's so maleable. It will just go back to normal for next time. I have done many magic loop projects with these needles with success, so don't give up just yet.


I agree. Most of my needle sets were purchased from Amazon and were cheap. I wanted a variety. I have a set if 30" and a set of double points from Stitchberry and a set of 16" from ?? The only expensive needles I have are 12" for socks and some older ones. I like the tubular needles by Stitchberry, as they are not stiff. None have broken. I don't knit enough to spend a lot on needles, but do need a variety. I am sure there others who feel the same.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

Try using a longer cable when doing the magic loop method. The short 16" cables put a lot if strain on the stitches and when you begin to decrease it gets even worse as there just isn't enough cable to make a loop. As everyone else has suggested try to get better quality needles and it will make less stressful knitting. Good luck. Thank God for the internet.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I don't think it is you, but possibly the needles you purchased.
> 
> You should have no trouble knitting a baby hat on a 16" needle with 72 stitches unless you are using very fine yarn (fingering weight might be too fine)
> 
> ...


The Japanese Clovers are nice. Soft pliable cord and bamboo needles to hold that fine yarn.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

The needles are to blame. I purchased these needles in 16" sizes for hats and am quite pleased with them they are stainless steel including the braided cable. They are very inexpensive but work very well. I did not have trouble with them catching on the joins or on the cable. Just double check the sizes you need and make sure they are included in the set. Hope you find what you need and keep trying the circs, they are really great!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-pcs-16-Stainless-Circular-Knitting-Needles-UK6-16-/310898411048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4862fd4628


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Once you get good circular needles, you'll never go back to straight unless they are double points. I have sooo many useless (to me) straight needles. I really should get them all out and sell or donate them to someone else. Maybe I'll do that today. Anyway, good quality needles are a money saver (in the long run) and a time saver. You won't have to superglue the cable. Good luck with your projects.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I have those needles, not good for magic loop. Actually, I have ended up using them as a lifeline many times. Otherwise. stitch holders is about all they're good for.


----------



## ndouglassped (Jan 25, 2014)

This is awesome! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> If you have fine yarn on small needles, you may not have enough stitches to work comfortably: http://www.knitworld.co.nz/lengths-of-circular-needles-available-and-minimum-numbers-of-stitches-required/


Thank you for this chart. :thumbup:


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

I am glad I purchased one set of the cheap bamboo needles because I use the skinny ones for a life line; they are handy when dividing sections of your work and I have used them to help me repair mistakes.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

I also made the mistake of buying the needles you describe and had the same problem with them kinking at the join. Got better needles and never looked back. Considered the cost of those needles tuition in the school of life!! Good luck and do not give up on circs!!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

When the yarn hangs up on cheap tubing, run the needle and tubing thru your hair. New circs seem to need this treatment. I have only had one needle break and 2 come off tubing-- tossed broken one,superglued the others and no problem. However, I am tempted to try a diff expensive needle after hearing about some of them.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

This is going to sound daft but buy a second set. This way u can use the twin circulars method.
Fyi the metal needles they also sell in sets are very good they have fine flexible cords.
Those chinese bamboo needles are fine for knitting flat things.......I know thats not u bought them for ........but using them that way helps in that u have the weight of the knitting in your lap.
I you want to try the magic loop get a set of the metal ones. If you want to knit things in the round on bamboo get a second set and use the twin needle method.
Much as I love my more expensive needles if you are on a limited budget or just starting out, used as I have suggested, the chinese ones are a good buy. However if you try to knit things in the round, unless the item has little weight you will find problems with their plasric tubular chords.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

speaking from experience, anything from China is suspect for ill fit and/or poor wear and tear. 

I have a set of Boye circular needles that I use whenever the straight needles aren't long enough. No problems with them.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

I bought a set of those circ needles, too. I agree they aren't top quality, but a good starting place. As my tubing breaks, my husband has replaced with new tubing. As you learn which sizes you will use most often, you replace those sizes with better quality needles. Don't give up. Someday, you will say, I remember when. . .


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

I have sets of these two also and love them. You get what you pay for - usually.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Is it possible that the 16-inch needles are too long? Do you need to use double-pointed needles, instead?

Also, it really does sound as though the circs that you purchased aren't of good quality. How about complaining to the manufacturer/seller of the needles and seeing if you can get your money back?

Hazel


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

ompuff said:


> Hmmm-guess I'm in the minority here but I have some circular needles (bamboo) from China and have had absolutely no problems with them. Have also loaned several to some of my 'students' and they love them.
> I do believe there is a learning curve with all needles, straights, dpns, circulars, and time and patience are a key ingredient.
> 
> Also, the yarn you said you are using, Sugar and Creme, is difficult for a beginner- in my opinion. Perhaps trying a different type yarn would help.
> ...


I'm with you. I also use these bamboo needles from China. I have no problems with them either. I love them. They're light and are easy on my shoulder. But I don't like knitting with cotton on them, what I'm doing at the moment. So I agree a different type of yarn might work better.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

It's those stinkin' needles - they don't have a cord, but a TUBE - and it collapses and it's awful. I'm sorry to say I bought those as well...


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I have probably the same bamboo circs that the OP does and I've never had a problem. I love them!

Personally, I don't like to do hats on circs; DPNs are much easier for me. I don't like doing Magic Loop either, it's way too fiddly for me.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I have probably the same bamboo circs that the OP does and I've never had a problem. I love them!
> 
> Personally, I don't like to do hats on circs; DPNs are much easier for me. I don't like doing Magic Loop either, it's way too fiddly for me.


I thought I was the only one who didn't enjoy the Magic Loop! Glad to know there's another one of us out there. ;-)

Hazel


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I have those same needles & use them successfully. If you are finding the 16" needle too large, use a longer one & knit your baby hat using the magic loop method. Works every time. Those thick cables bend easily, I've made socks on them.


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

You have inferior needles. I have Chiagoo, Hiya and Addi. I've never had that problem with them. I use circulars for everything I knit. I gave most of my straights to my Granddaughter. Invest in good needles, they'll last longer and you enjoy using them.


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

boobooka said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I was making beanies for wine/spirit bottles from a pattern I found on RAVELRY. Using the Magic Loop method; I think I have mastered the process and am ready to move on to making a baby's beanie on circular needles I purchased a whole bunch of circular needles from China - bamboo and clear tubing had to superglue the tube back on when making the beanies . Now, for the baby's beanie I have cast on 72 stitches on 16 inch needles they are not bunched up by any means I started the first row and the cord is bending near the end of the needle!! I'm almost over circular knitting before I've started!! Could you please tell me based on the above if I'm doing anything obviously wrong  thank you.


I bought of pair those plastic tube circulars and used them for a while, but now had the Addi's and what a difference. Got them for Xmas. Make you love working in the round


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

boobooka said:


> Thank you everyone for your responses. AmyKnits - I am using Sugar 'n Creme (10 ply) but the stitches are very strained; to say the least. Here in this part of Australia we have two haberdashery shops both stock only 1 brand each of needles one is Sullivan's and the other has escaped me. Unfortunately we do not have anywhere near the yarn shops, yarn and equipment as you guys have in the US and Canada Thanks for the brands recommended everyone will definitely check them out on line Thank goodness I had good ol' superglue on hand to repair my needle!!! The worst money I've ever spent


www.handsomefibers.com

Handsome Fibers has Knitter's Pride and ChiaoGoo needles in both fixed and interchangeable sets. They also sell individual needle tips and/or cables. I prefer ChiaoGoo in bamboo in sizes larger than 2 in the interchangeable style and the Red Twist cable (it is a firm cable that does not coil into my way while I knit). ChaioGoo also comes in a metal needle tip. 
Knitter's Pride sizes for interchangeable tips start at size 4 and they have a decent cable that is firm enough to not coil into your way while knitting. They come in both a polished wood and metal. Knitter's Pride are a bit less expensive than ChaioGoo...but still good quality. 
My preference is based on the fact that I am a sock knitter and required at least the size 2 needle when I started knitting socks....Now I use fixed needles in sizes 1 or 1.5 
After buying many sets of the cheap bamboo needles from China, and having them break....cables coming off.... cable tearing at the back of the needle etc.... it finally dawned on me that I was throwing good money after bad by continuing to purchase cheap needles. Then, I became willing to spend a bit more and buy good quality at a reasonable price... Handsome Fibers is the way to go.
Handsome Fibers sells at reasonable prices....ships fast....$20. purchase gets free shipping... and most important is their customer service is absolutely wonderful. They will also give you a 10% discount on any return purchases.
Don't waste any more time, money, or energy trying to work with poor quality tools. And by all means, do not give up. Knitting in the round is so much easier than sewing up seams... and sock knitting in particular is so much fun. 
Jane


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> Before you dump your cheap needles. Google "how to make circular needles" You can use the tips you have and using heavy fishing line or weed eater line. Just a thought!.


That thought is still throwing good money after bad. I too, had some bad needles that I tried just that... I do still have the re-made needle...it sits on the shelf under the coffee table gathering dust. No matter how much work I did on them....still never had a good truly smooth join. The purchase of good quality tools is always well worth the cost.
Jane


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Some of you don't like the Boye circulars. I have a set of interchangeable and am truly happy with them. They aren't as costly as some of the above mentioned.


----------



## Burnstown (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't give up on circulars. I LOVE them but it takes time to get the hang of them. It sounds like you need a shorter needle if the stitches are strained...or a much longer one if you are using magic loop. Good luck. Practice helps so hang in.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> I thought I was the only one who didn't enjoy the Magic Loop! Glad to know there's another one of us out there. ;-)
> 
> Hazel


Make that at least 3 of us!


----------



## Burnstown (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been using Boye needles forever with NO TROUBLE. except that I absolutely wore one out and it broke off after about 10 years. It's what feels right to you after some practice...not how much they cost.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I purchased the same cheap brand of needles, 14 needles for $19.95. I sent mine back for a refund. The needles were too long for the cords and almost impossible to knit with.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

sounds like your connection between your needles is a hollow straw like tube if I understood correctly. this will certainly bend in the weakest point. Most connections are solid hence no bending problem. you should have saved your bill and after the tube kept popping off you should have returned them and got your money back. You had an inferior product for sure. You should not have had to glue them or worry of them popping off. Knitting is for relaxation and distressing not to complicate your life. Speaking from experience here. Have a better day knowing that it is the product at fault and not you.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Ontario Silk said:


> sounds like your connection between your needles is a hollow straw like tube if I understood correctly. this will certainly bend in the weakest point. Most connections are solid hence no bending problem. you should have saved your bill and after the tube kept popping off you should have returned them and got your money back. You had an inferior product for sure. You should not have had to glue them or worry of them popping off. Knitting is for relaxation and distressing not to complicate your life. Speaking from experience here. Have a better day knowing that it is the product at fault and not you.


sending stuff back to China costs more than the needles were worth in the first place, and there is no guarantee that they will ever get there.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> If you have fine yarn on small needles, you may not have enough stitches to work comfortably: http://www.knitworld.co.nz/lengths-of-circular-needles-available-and-minimum-numbers-of-stitches-required/


Thanks for this link. :thumbup:


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

I second all the comments, it is your needles. I use Addi Turbo,s and cast on 72 for preemie hats, goes like the wind, after the first one or two rows. Never use anything else, have tried cheaper ones, never again. You can order from Artist,s Club or just goggle Addi Needles.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought some lovely looking circs at a well known hobby store while out of town (for a baby blanket I was working on). While using them I found that just below the join the cable was bending, to the point that it looked like it would break at any minute. I had to replace them before I lost all my stitches.

I have had very good luck with ChiaoGoo needles. Love the cable, either attached or interchangables. Mine were purchased through Handsome Fibers. Good prices, fast delivery.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I like Addis; I LOVE ChiaoGoo red cables.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

I know that has to be frustrating...personally, I don't buy anything from China, all crappy and cheap stuff I've discovered. If they do make anything worth having, they obviously keep it and sell the crap to the rest of the world.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I love my circular needles. Don't give up on using them. Sounds as if you got an inferior quality.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

its the needles,how they are made, from china? i have circular needles i got in Germany years ago, i still use them all the time. i also bought some here in the USA, but they are some kind of plastic,.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Sugar and Cream is a cotton yarn that does not give/stretch. This makes knitting more difficult when either working in the round or straight. Also, cotton adheres (does not slide) more to bamboo needles than slick metal needles such as Addi turbos, making knitting more difficult on many bamboo needles. 

Many factors come into play when knitting anything. This is why we have so many different needles. No one needles fits every type of yarn.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I buy circulars from e-bay and I get the stainless ones with metal wires. The don't twist, bunch up or come apart.


I've bought those SS from e-bay too. Mine are from China and were very inexpensive but work beautifully.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

boobooka said:


> Here in this part of Australia we have two haberdashery shops both stock only 1 brand each of needles one is Sullivan's and the other has escaped me. Unfortunately we do not have anywhere near the yarn shops, yarn and equipment as you guys have in the US and Canada


Have you looked on Amazon? Or eBay?


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

At the risk of repeating someone else's suggestion (I haven't read all 7 pages of responses) :?, Until you can replace the needles do you have another circular the same size? It doesn't matter what length the cable is. If you do then you can finish the hat on 2 circulars without worrying that the cable is going to come unglued again. If you google knitting with 2 circulars, I'm sure there are plenty of tutorials.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good answer. I think I know which ones you bought and I got wees wax and all the instructions for making them slippery. No way!! They're neatly tucked away waiting for me to try something else. I live with my son and family and they just laughed at me. I won't give them up yet but have purchased much better ones. Wynn


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

I also purchased some of those inexpensive circs through Amazon. I haven't had problems with the cables coming loose, but they are quite stiff to work with - especially when doing the Magic Loop. I ended up purchasing a Knitter's Pride Harmony set - and I love them. The needles definitely make the difference.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought mine would be good for sipping juice.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I purchased a set of knitting needles from Knit Pick. I had a problem with one cable, it came off. I called them and they replaced it free. I would never order anything from china.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

All I use are bamboo needles and I love them! I use only Takumi Clover though, circular and straight and have never, ever had a problem. I am so sorry you had an issue with yours, they evidently are inferior. I wish you better luck with new ones!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I registered the one I bought with the company that sent them to me. If something happens to my needles, they will replace them.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

It sounds counter intuitive but put your stitches on a much longer cable, then leave a loop out as you knit. I call this Half Magic Loop. It enables you to knit smaller circles. I also use it when I'm increasing up to a st count that will fit the cable. I find it works very well. Good luck with your knitting.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought those also and found the needle part was too long and the cords to small and so was hard to work on circular items. Now have Hiyaha and Chiago (prob misspelled) and others from JoAnns and what a difference. Find the right ones and you will never use circs again.


----------



## marymtc (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a set like that - good price - poor quality. I too had to glue tubes back on ( 
after they broke off at the connection because of that bending) I'm using them because I bought them for magic loop, but I have to take extra care ant push and pull the stitches along. I plan to replace them but slowly because the good ones cost more.


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

I would like to say a personal 'thank you' to each and every one of you who have taken the time to reply to my posting. I appreciate you taking time out to give me your personal insight into helping me and the problem I am facing. 

Okay I have now gone on to Darymores, LoveKnitting and a local YS here in Oz and will purchase a GOOD set of interchangeablesfrom one of those (need the free shipping)

If I win Lotto I'm off to the US will do a road trip with an empty suitcase, visiting all the lovely 'LYS' you guys have aahhhh  will need personal guides of course!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Buy new needles..... That type of cording is really just cheap plastic tubing and is going to bend, tear and not be flexible..... good tools do make all the difference. That doesn't mean spending a fortune either... but finding something that works well for the style and method that you most like.....


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

marymtc said:


> I have a set like that - good price - poor quality. I too had to glue tubes back on (
> after they broke off at the connection because of that bending) I'm using them because I bought them for magic loop, but I have to take extra care ant push and pull the stitches along. I plan to replace them but slowly because the good ones cost more.


Splurge and treat yourself to at least one needle point in your favorite, or most often used size, and a cable in a 40" length from www.handsomefibers.com in either ChiaoGoo or Knitter's Pride brands. You will never be sorry... and using Magic Loop technique will become a true joy with no "extra care" needed. 
both brands are very good quality. I prefer the ChiaoGoo interchangeable since they come in US size 2 and up and their Red Twist cable is fantastic.... while the Knitter's Pride smallest interchangeable is US 4. 
Handsome Fibers sells tips individually as well as cables.... the cables are not interchangeable between brands however. The customer service is unbeatable, prices reasonable, shipping free with $20.00 purchase...and it is really fast. 
Jane


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I think the quality of your needles is sub-standard. I have the Denise interchangeable needles and I just love them. No problems with them at all.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

There are Yarn Shops in Australia where you can purchase Denise circular knitting needle sets. I got my Denise set from American Yarns in Brisbane.
Unfortunately we pay more for them, but if you take the cost of shipping into account it comes out about the same. For example only, you can get them for $45 in America, but here you would pay $90 without shipping cost of probably $45.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I have a set of Tunisian crochet hooks with long cables bought from China. They are rubbish. Every so often, within a project, I have to superglue the cords.


just wondering what do you do with crochet hooks with cables on them ? Do you possibly mean knitting needles ?


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

boobooka said:


> I would like to say a personal 'thank you' to each and every one of you who have taken the time to reply to my posting. I appreciate you taking time out to give me your personal insight into helping me and the problem I am facing.
> 
> Okay I have now gone on to Darymores, LoveKnitting and a local YS here in Oz and will purchase a GOOD set of interchangeablesfrom one of those (need the free shipping)
> 
> If I win Lotto I'm off to the US will do a road trip with an empty suitcase, visiting all the lovely 'LYS' you guys have aahhhh  will need personal guides of course!!!


Count me in, I have only been to America once....to Las Vegas, and I couldn't find a Michaels or Hobby Lobby.....didn't have a car, and the only transport I had was a courtesy bus to local shopping centres with no yarn shops!


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

boobooka said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I was making beanies for wine/spirit bottles from a pattern I found on RAVELRY. Using the Magic Loop method; I think I have mastered the process and am ready to move on to making a baby's beanie on circular needles I purchased a whole bunch of circular needles from China - bamboo and clear tubing had to superglue the tube back on when making the beanies . Now, for the baby's beanie I have cast on 72 stitches on 16 inch needles they are not bunched up by any means I started the first row and the cord is bending near the end of the needle!! I'm almost over circular knitting before I've started!! Could you please tell me based on the above if I'm doing anything obviously wrong  thank you.


I bought some really cheap bamboo needles on e-bay when I first started knitting and wasnt sure if I would continue with it. They were good for very first projects and I still use them to teach others but I soon realized how important it is to have a quality set of needles. It makes all the difference!
Sounds as though you are at that stage in your knitting. Before you give up on circular knitting invest in some good quality needles.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

The key word is China.......


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> Count me in, I have only been to America once....to Las Vegas, and I couldn't find a Michaels or Hobby Lobby.....didn't have a car, and the only transport I had was a courtesy bus to local shopping centres with no yarn shops!


Las Vegas no wonder you didn;t find anything decent, that is definitely not known for much of anything except gambling. Hope it didn't discourage you from trying a decent city in the Us.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Johna said:


> I purchased a set of knitting needles from Knit Pick. I had a problem with one cable, it came off. I called them and they replaced it free. I would never order anything from china.


Your hit the nail right on the head, so to speak. I try to never buy anything yes, nothing made in china..
I was shopping in Hobby Lobby one day and trying to pick out colors of yarn and someone started talking to me and I told her about my not buying from China. She looked astonished at me and said "you are in the wrong store then", I just smiled and said, No, this yarn comes from Turkey and it is good yarn. Just my own preference. but have heard to many tales about toys made in china contain lead and not safe for children, etc. why take a chance ???


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

It may be the combination of the yarn and needles -
I have a set of wooden Stitchberry needles, never have any problem with them -
but with a heavy, non-giving yarn like cotton, I find it can be difficult to coax the stitches along the tubing/circular part of the needles.
Contact the company, if you can - or if you purchased locally, go back to that store, see if they can be of help in replacing/refunding.

And I know many don't want to purchase products made in China, but often some people being away from cities have to buy where they can - and when you purchase online, there are many times when it does not tell you where the product was made. 

As far as yarns being made in China, many stores carry it and we often are not even aware of it. It goes down to reading the label on everything we buy/use.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

"Made in China" should be the clue. I purchased some china yarn on eBay and each skein had several knots in them that came apart. Never again!!


----------



## Abbertonia (Jun 3, 2013)

I have used circular needles for years and never had a problem until I bought circular needles that were made in China. I bought them as this was the only needle size available in the shop at the time. Tried casting on gave up and threw them in the rubbish as that was what the needles were. Plenty of good circular needles out there.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I use cheap bamboo all the time, but for knitting flat. The cords on your needles are too thick and don't resist bending at all, and that makes them unsuitable for what you are trying to do because your knitting won't slide on the cables. 
You do not need an expensive set of needles such as Addi or Chiogoo. Knit Picks are reasonably priced and should work fine for you. Knit Pro and Knitters Pride are approximately the same as Knit Picks. Deramores is UK based and have reasonable shipping charges here to the US so perhaps they do to Australia as well. They carry Knit Pro Interchangeables which probably ship for free. 
http://us.deramores.com/knitting-needles


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

NY Hummer said:


> It may be the combination of the yarn and needles -
> I have a set of wooden Stitchberry needles, never have any problem with them -
> but with a heavy, non-giving yarn like cotton, I find it can be difficult to coax the stitches along the tubing/circular part of the needles.
> Contact the company, if you can - or if you purchased locally, go back to that store, see if they can be of help in replacing/refunding.
> ...


Not bashing all things made in China... just the cheap bamboo needles with tubular cables... they are very poor quality... You get just what you pay for. 
For a few more dollars you can purchase ChiaoGoo neeldes in bamboo or metal... Great quality, reasonable prices. ChiaoGoo needles are manufactured by: Westing Bridge LLC... in China....but they are quality tools.

Westing Bridge LLC is a family-owned business that was started by four Zheng brothers and is based out of Hangzhou, China and Troy, MI. ChiaoGoo needles are manufactured in China and distributed from MI. The company has been in business since May 2005.

Jane


----------



## carol taylor (Jan 10, 2012)

you need to keep sliding your stitches around to where they will be knitted in order to prevent that "bend". I had the same thing the other day but I just slid the stitches up. It was really no problem. After a while it all loosens up and is much easier, I think.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

JTM said:


> Not bashing all things made in China... just the cheap bamboo needles with tubular cables... they are very poor quality... You get just what you pay for.
> For a few more dollars you can purchase ChiaoGoo neeldes in bamboo or metal... Great quality, reasonable prices. ChiaoGoo needles are manufactured by: Westing Bridge LLC... in China....but they are quality tools.
> 
> Westing Bridge LLC is a family-owned business that was started by four Zheng brothers and is based out of Hangzhou, China and Troy, MI. ChiaoGoo needles are manufactured in China and distributed from MI. The company has been in business since May 2005.
> ...


I use the needles you are bashing all the time. For me, they work well for flat knitting. I find they don't work very well for knitting in the the round with 2 circulars or Magic Loop, but I use them all the time to knit flat. 
No needle set is just a few dollars more than these cheap needles. The price of an entire set of cheap needles can be under $10 and that probably includes shipping. 
I have a number of sets of cheap bamboo circulars and sets of single-points and DPNs. A US retailer called eknittingneedles.com sells sets of needles for $25, but you can find them for much less on eBay. 
They work very well for traveling because it's no great loss if you lose them. If push comes to shove with security somewhere, cut off the tips and tie the cable to keep your knitting from falling off. You can house your WIPs on the needles you are using to knit them. They make great stitch holders, just add point protectors or rubber bands to keep your knitting from falling off. Loan them to a neighbor or friend in need. 
I LIKE my cheap needles and I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## sandy wright (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh dear - all these negative comments re needles. I use the needles from China all the time and have no problems. Sounds like you may have been just unlucky with yours.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

MaryE-B said:


> I use the needles you are bashing all the time. For me, they work well for flat knitting. I find they don't work very well for knitting in the the round with 2 circulars or Magic Loop, but I use them all the time to knit flat.
> No needle set is just a few dollars more than these cheap needles. The price of an entire set of cheap needles can be under $10 and that probably includes shipping.
> I have a number of sets of cheap bamboo circulars and sets of single-points and DPNs. A US retailer called eknittingneedles.com sells sets of needles for $25, but you can find them for much less on eBay.
> They work very well for traveling because it's no great loss if you lose them. If push comes to shove with security somewhere, cut off the tips and tie the cable to keep your knitting from falling off. You can house your WIPs on the needles you are using to knit them. They make great stitch holders, just add point protectors or rubber bands to keep your knitting from falling off. Loan them to a neighbor or friend in need.
> I LIKE my cheap needles and I'm sure I'm not alone.


It does appear, however, that you are in the minority. There are many more negative posts re cheap bamboo needles made in China than positive ones.
Jane


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I have the cheap bamboo ones from China, and yes I had the tube come off the end of one and just glued it back on. I also have the cheap stainless steel ones from China and I find them excellent, both lots of needles are circular needles.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I did the same thing a few years ago...spotted a large bunch of 16" circulars on eBay for a great price. They really were inexpensive...and didn't last through the completion of a single pattern, and I'm not a knitter that uses strong tension. I guess it's the old " you get what you pay for" thing.
Don't give up on circular knitting. Try buying a nice quality needle in the size you use the most (for me it's a 6) to try circular knitting again. Then, after you use a nice needle...you can decide whether to throw in the towel.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> Your hit the nail right on the head, so to speak. I try to never buy anything yes, nothing made in china..
> I was shopping in Hobby Lobby one day and trying to pick out colors of yarn and someone started talking to me and I told her about my not buying from China. She looked astonished at me and said "you are in the wrong store then", I just smiled and said, No, this yarn comes from Turkey and it is good yarn. Just my own preference. but have heard to many tales about toys made in china contain lead and not safe for children, etc. why take a chance ???


I've been to China 15 or so times. I've been all over the country and although I like the people and much of country is beautiful, manufacturing standards are just not very good. I particularly recommend against buying any food or pet treats made in China. While it can't always be proven, many pets in the US have died after eating treats or food from China.


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> I thought mine would be good for sipping juice.


wow, great suggestion, I will have to try my juice tomorrow with them.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

Crochet hooks with cables attached are used for Tunisian crochet 
Happy spring!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

trudys627 said:


> wow, great suggestion, I will have to try my juice tomorrow with them.


I would not sip juice through those tubes either... No idea what exactly they are made from... Not sure if any contaminate is there.
Jane


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, some knitters have good luck with these inexpensive needles, others don't. Remember, needles are like shoes and bras. They must be comfortable. If the needles drive you to distraction because they are difficult to use, your project won't give you pleasure and may never be completed. 

Purchase quality.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

judeanne said:


> Sounds like you have inferior needles. I have Chiogoo and Addi clicks and haven't had those problems.


Sounds like it! I have Addis, Takumis, Boye, and I LOVE! Susan Bates' Velocity which are nickel plated brass, made in mexico City by Coats and Clark Mexico. I love the way they work with all kinds of fibers, and that the super flexible cables are so good for my arthritic hands.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I fell for the bamboo and clear tubing bargain too.

The knitting needles don't even make good ties for packages!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

carolyn tolo said:


> I fell for the bamboo and clear tubing bargain too.
> 
> The knitting needles don't even make good ties for packages!


I bought several bamboo needles with the tubing when I first started sock knitting... thought it was a bargain. After having to repalce a few times...Slow as my mind was... I finally bought some ChiaoGoo needles and have not looked back since. Not only did the problem of breakage, sticky tube type cable disappear, so did the ladders that formed in my socks ... due to those sticky tubes that did not allow the stitches to flow smoothly across the cable...which caused stretching, especially between the sets of stitches on one side and the other. No amount of pulling could stop them...instant cure of the "ladder syndrome" with the better quality needles.
I have since purchased several different brands of needles, some bamboo, some wood, some stainless steel, some nickel , and even some aluminum.... I love all of them.
Jane


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> Las Vegas no wonder you didn;t find anything decent, that is definitely not known for much of anything except gambling. Hope it didn't discourage you from trying a decent city in the Us.


No it didn't discourage me, one day I will try to get back there to see more of it, and find lots of good knitting stuff. Maybe even come over for a knitting fair, as you have some really huge ones in America. Everything would be all in one place too.


----------



## igott153 (Feb 1, 2012)

You just purchased cheap needles. Better quality needles don't do that. I bought cheap needles on ebay and the same thing happened to me. The bamboo needles that I am using now are attached to the plastic cord with a metal cone.


----------



## ddwand (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been using KnitPick's needles for the magic loop for quite a while now for many different projects and was completely satisfied with them. Then I decided to buy their 40", size 0 needles, to knit toe-up, two at a time socks as I wanted more a more dense sock. I barely got the toes knitted and the cord broke where it is attached to the needle. The cord was very stiff and hard to handle. Very disappointed with them.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

boobooka said:


> I would like to say a personal 'thank you' to each and every one of you who have taken the time to reply to my posting. I appreciate you taking time out to give me your personal insight into helping me and the problem I am facing.
> 
> Okay I have now gone on to Darymores, LoveKnitting and a local YS here in Oz and will purchase a GOOD set of interchangeablesfrom one of those (need the free shipping)
> 
> If I win Lotto I'm off to the US will do a road trip with an empty suitcase, visiting all the lovely 'LYS' you guys have aahhhh  will need personal guides of course!!!


If you need someone to carry that extra case for you I am always available...lol!! I do envy you lucky people in the US on the number of wonderful yarn stores you have over there.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

If the needles have the soft hollow cords then they are the problem because they collapse and kink. I ended up giving mine away to someone that knew I didn't like them but they wanted to try them and by now they may have been passed on to someone else. I've heard where people have taken the end off of one side and ran a piece of weed whacker plastic down the middle to give them a little less flexibility and more body and glued the end back on. I learned my lesson and now buy the best i can afford it just doesn't pay to buy cheap for a craft and then it doesn't go the way you want and it is a complete turn off.


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> If you have fine yarn on small needles, you may not have enough stitches to work comfortably: http://www.knitworld.co.nz/lengths-of-circular-needles-available-and-minimum-numbers-of-stitches-required/


Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

boobooka said:


> A couple of days ago I posted that I was making beanies for wine/spirit bottles from a pattern I found on RAVELRY. Using the Magic Loop method; I think I have mastered the process and am ready to move on to making a baby's beanie on circular needles I purchased a whole bunch of circular needles from China - bamboo and clear tubing had to superglue the tube back on when making the beanies . Now, for the baby's beanie I have cast on 72 stitches on 16 inch needles they are not bunched up by any means I started the first row and the cord is bending near the end of the needle!! I'm almost over circular knitting before I've started!! Could you please tell me based on the above if I'm doing anything
> thank you.


Personally I don't buy things made in China. If something is made in China, I don't need it.


----------

